# Werbe Popups



## MrMo (20. März 2005)

Hallo,

mich plagt seit langem ein Problem das ich einfach nicht zu lösen schaffe.
Bei jedem Systemstart (nach ein paar Minuten) erscheint ein Popup (Amerikanische Arzneiwerbung...) auch ohne dass ich meinen Browser (IE) aufrufe.

Ich habe nun schon mehrere Tools durchlaufen lassen (Spybot, Ad-Aware) aber ohne Erfolg.
Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das Popup entfernen kann?

Danke im vorraus
Ciao


----------



## kurtparis (20. März 2005)

Ich weiss zwar leider nicht wie du dein Popup loswerden kannst. Allerdings wie das (neue) Sprichwort sagt : Wer Heute noch Internet Explorer benutzt ist selbst dran schuld
Viel Glück bei der lösung deines Popup-problems !


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. März 2005)

Hi, du kannst ja mal noch die Registry durchstöbern, ob da in den Startlisten was eingetragen ist.
Dabei ist RegCleaner sehr hilfreich. Mit dem kannst du deine Registry auch so noch ein bisschen entrümpeln


----------



## MrMo (20. März 2005)

werd ich mal versuchen, danke


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (21. März 2005)

Spybot: http://www.safer-networking.org/de/index.html
Adaware: http://www.lavasoftusa.com/default.shtml.de
Microsoft Antispyware: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...A2-6A57-4C57-A8BD-DBF62EDA9671&displaylang=en
CWShredder: http://www.intermute.com/spysubtract/cwshredder_download.html


----------



## Duker (21. März 2005)

er hat doch schon gesagt, dass spybot und ad-aware nichts gebracht haben!
 Sieh mal nach dem Systemstart nach, welche Tasks grade laufen, dann such dir den raus, der verdächtig ist (Ich hatte des auchmal, die haben sehr seltsame namen), beende den. Dann suchst du die Anwendung auf der Festplatte und löschst sie.


----------



## MrMo (21. März 2005)

also ich hab alles bisherige versucht, was hier beschrieben wurde.
Ich hab jetzt auch mal die temporären Internetdaten gelöscht, aber das Problem besteht immer noch.


----------

